# Help! CPU Idle temp too hot



## andyp (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi

I have just built:

Asus P5GDC Deluxe (BIOS 1007)
Intel Prescott 630 (non-overclocked - even set manual @ 200MHz in BIOS)
Compcase 6A19 case with 2x120mm fan (in&out)
Antec NeoPower 480W PSU
etc.

CPU cooler is Thermaltake Silent 775

Just built and in BIOS CPU Idle temp is 58oC. This seems far too hot. I used supplied thermal grease (with Thermaltake). I used most of the small packet - is that too much.

Am going to buy some arctic silver and retry.

I noticed here - http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=22946 - exactly the same problem on same board.

What idle temps should I expect on this setup??

Thanks
Andy :smile:


----------



## KaTaLy5t (Feb 16, 2005)

The temperature is a small bit high. When putting on thermal compound a thin layer is enough. You can use something like a credit card or something like that to spread the compound. In theory P4's can't overheat because they have "step down technology" which is basically that when the CPU is getting hot it will automatically decrease it's speed until the temperature stops rising. Maybe the artic silver will help. Just make sure the the heatsink is making good contact with the CPU die. 

Ross


----------



## Silenmtium (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello,
I have a 550 (3.4) with the sient 775 and also thought it was too high at idle 52C. I also reinstalled it a couple of times same jibe. Then I tried a Coolermaster hyper 48 and now it Idles at 41C. I think that particular heatsink is not a great performer.


----------



## KaTaLy5t (Feb 16, 2005)

52C is pretty high for idle. You see it doesn'y really matter what temperature the CPU is at (to a limit) as long as it's stable and it's performing. The lower the temp the longer the CPU will last, most people who run their CPU's at high temps would be upgrading to a new one long before the CPU would die. If the CPU is hot and unstable then you need to worry.

Ross


----------



## Bennett (Aug 22, 2004)

hmm. i had the same problem before upon installing a processor on an early system, intels defualt heatsink is a bit weak and the thermal paste isnt great either. make sure the heatsink is correctly seated in the retention module, some times forcing in the heatsink presses the module out of the socket and may cause fluctuating temperatures


----------



## andyp (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks guys,

Problem resolved. In the mean time had a PSU fail (Antec Neopower of all..... supposed to be the best... just unlucky I guess :4-dontkno )

Anyway problem was twofold. One - too much grease. Now used a half grain of rice size and spread around with gloved finger. 

Two was, and this is the really stupid one, incorrect orientation of heatsink. It was catching on a couple of capacitors and I didn't notice. So only half the heatsink was in contact. This became apparant when when I only used a little grease and the temp was 86 idle. Obviously the excess grease the first time was keeping contact.

Anyway, now running at 42 idle. :grin: . Full permission granted to call me stupid!!!!!

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

andyp said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Problem resolved. In the mean time had a PSU fail (Antec Neopower of all..... supposed to be the best... just unlucky I guess :4-dontkno )
> 
> ...


Is it wise to spread a thin layer if you have artic silver 5? There instructions on the net say that you just put a size of the grain of a rice and apply the heatsink without touching it because if you move it, it said somethign about the air bubbbles causing the heatsink to not bond with the cpu. Then again, I am currently using the Thermaltake 775 and it idles at 52-55 degrees, I have yet to reinstall the heatsink since that would be a solution to see if it is improper installation.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I personally don't spread the AS5 out for the reason you mentioned, you will see if you take the heatsink of after using this methode that if you give the heatsink a bit of a wiggle as you put it on it does spread out and drastically reduces the liklyhood of airbubbles

although saying that I think I did remember reading that with some AMD processors they sugest spreading it around


----------



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

blackduck30 said:


> I personally don't spread the AS5 out for the reason you mentioned, you will see if you take the heatsink of after using this methode that if you give the heatsink a bit of a wiggle as you put it on it does spread out and drastically reduces the liklyhood of airbubbles
> 
> although saying that I think I did remember reading that with some AMD processors they sugest spreading it around


Well some people have said to have 38 idle on prescotts. Is that possible for conventional air cooling or is it because they are using a full tower instead of mid towers? Yeah I followed the instructions AS5 gave me and I use to get 60 on the Stock fan and it cools down to 52 on idle when heated and on a cold winter morning, it idles at 45 and jumps to 52 when heated.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

i'm not an advocate of stock cooling for prescotts, I run a northwood but use a Zalman all copper heatsink/fan setup and my idle temps can get as low as 21C and have only ever seen it get as high as 45C after an few hours of game play, I also like 120mm fans as they move more air than an 80mm can with less noise


----------



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

blackduck30 said:


> i'm not an advocate of stock cooling for prescotts, I run a northwood but use a Zalman all copper heatsink/fan setup and my idle temps can get as low as 21C and have only ever seen it get as high as 45C after an few hours of game play, I also like 120mm fans as they move more air than an 80mm can with less noise


does it matter if your using a full case / mid tower case since full towers are bigger and there is more room for air to flow/dissipate? I am runninga mid tower and I'm getting temperatures of 52-60 after a couple of hours and 45 if the room is cold. I suspect its my lazy way of not mounting the cpu fna properly but I have looked and cna see that it is properly combined with my AS5. I'm thinking of changing the heatsink I have right now to another one preferably the 9500 cu LED fan from Zalman as they are known for their quiet fans and it is the closest I can get to a good quality cpu fan that cant fit in my case


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

case selection is a big part of cooling >>>> yes full tower configurations stay cooler than med towers because they have more fans 

I have started dremelling out "blow" holes and mounting a 120mm fan on the very top of my computer set-ups that has help drop heat alot !! but it makes sense >>> heat rises >>>> you cant have chimneys going out the basement walls !! a good idel temp goal for you would be 45C 


regards

joe


----------



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

linderman said:


> case selection is a big part of cooling >>>> yes full tower configurations stay cooler than med towers because they have more fans
> 
> I have started dremelling out "blow" holes and mounting a 120mm fan on the very top of my computer set-ups that has help drop heat alot !! but it makes sense >>> heat rises >>>> you cant have chimneys going out the basement walls !! a good idel temp goal for you would be 45C
> 
> ...


I thought so and yea 120mm somehow run QUIETER than 80mm fans why is that? *thinks of drilling a hole on the top of his case*


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

80mm fans have to run faster to push the same amount of air as a 120mm fan. Faster = louder


----------



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

please said:


> 80mm fans have to run faster to push the same amount of air as a 120mm fan. Faster = louder


good point...man thats what a year does to you....all of a sudden 120mm fans are a hit in cases and I only have room to fit one 80mm fan on the back.


----------

